# heater issue?



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

i live in northern va, we have all 4 seasons pretty heavily so the temp outside is always changing. point being, we are going from cool weather to warm weather right now and i am going crazy trying to stabilize my water temp. normally its around 79. has been for over a year. now, for some reason it is shooting up to 84 or so! im worried about my fish and turned the heater off today think it may be broken. i dont really know much about heaters so is there any way i can figure out if my heater may be stuck on a high temp? its definetely not warm enough outside to make the water go up like this. the tank is in the living room around sunlight, but not directly in front of any windows.

any suggestions?


----------



## dragonkeeper1 (May 4, 2008)

It sounds like a thermostat problem in your heater.
Does it have a temperature setting on the heater? If so compare that to the setting on an independent thermometer.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

yes, it does. i will turn the heater down to as cool as 71/72 and the water temp on the thermometer will hop up to 84. thats why i was thinking the outside heat was the problem but the heater seems to be broken. i turned it off and the water temp dropped dramatically. i am going to buy a new heater before my fish all die.

thanks for the help.e


----------



## dragonkeeper1 (May 4, 2008)

Your welcome .
Let me know how it goes.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

any reccomendations of a quality heater that wont break the bank? maybe something i can transfer over to the 55 gal i will be buying in a few months?


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

thanks for the help... i got a new heater today and all is well.


----------



## dragonkeeper1 (May 4, 2008)

That's great 8)


----------



## eagl97 (Dec 26, 2006)

my heater did the exact samething 2 days a go guess i better go get a new heater


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

the new heater is the way to go. things have settled right at 80 degrees and all is well. im at work and vant remember exactly what i got but if you want, i can post exactly what i got later tonight.


----------



## PSREED (Aug 14, 2007)

I seem to be having the same issue with several tanks. All the heaters have worked great through the winter and now several tanks are shooting up to 82 and 84 degrees without any adjustments of the heaters themselves? I cannot believe that 4 different heaters in 4 different tanks are all going bad? What is the life span of a $25 heater?
Pete


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

i am not sure about that. all i can tell you is the one i purchased was 75 bucks and i believe its 115 watts. i will check when i get home tonight and post. it is MUCH easier to use and set correctly than the other one.

that is crazy that 4 tanks all have the same heater issue. are they all right by eachother in the same space or throughout the house? where do you live? maybe the specific room in your house gets hot. i have that problem in my upstairs when weather gets warmer.


----------

